# Valves?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know what the spec is for the valve clearance on a 24 hp briggs intek v-twin? 446677-0413-e1


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi wjjones,

I found the following B&S tabulation on the internet. The spec for V-twin engine model series 445000 is .004/.006 on both intake and exhaust valves.
________________________________________________________

*Briggs & Stratton Intake and Exhaust Valve Clearances

Model Series Engine Type Intake Valve Clearance ( in. ) Exhaust Valve Clearance ( in. ) 
60000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .007 / .009 
80000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .007 / .009 
90000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .007 / .009 
10A000 Thru 10M000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .007 / .009 
110000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .007 / .009 
120000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .007 / .009 
130000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .009 / .011 
170000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .009 / .011 
171700 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .009 / .011 
190000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .009 / .011 
191700 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .009 / .011 
220000, 250000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .009 / .011 
280000 L-Head Aluminum/Cast Sleeve Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .009 / .011 
230000 L-Head Cast Iron Single Cylinder .007 / .009 .017 / .019 
240000 L-Head Cast Iron Single Cylinder .007 / .009 .017 / .019 
320000 L-Head Cast Iron Single Cylinder .007 / .009 .017 / .019 
400000, 420000, 460000 L-Head Opposed Twin Cylinder .004 / .006 .007 / .009 
50000 OHV Single Cylinder .004 / .008 .004 / .008 
85400 OHV Single Cylinder .002 / .004 .002 / .004 
97700, 99700 OHV Single Cylinder .005 / .007 .005 / .007 
115400, 117400, 118400 OHV Single Cylinder .002 / .004 .002 / .004 
120000 Horizontal Shaft OHV Single Cylinder .004 / .006 .009 / .011 
120000 Vertical Shaft OHV Single Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
138400 OHV Single Cylinder .002 / .004 .002 / .004 
185400 OHV Single Cylinder .002 / .004 .002 / .004 
200000 OHV Single Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
210000 Horizontal Shaft OHV Single Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
210000 Vertical Shaft OHV Single Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
235400, 245400 OHV Single Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
280000 OHV Single Cylinder .003 / .005 .005 / .007 
310000 OHV Single Cylinder .003 / .005 .005 / .007 
290000, 294000, 303000 OHV Twin Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
350000 OHV Twin Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
380000 OHV Twin Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
405000 OHV Twin Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
445000 OHV Twin Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 
540000 OHV Twin Cylinder .004 / .006 .004 / .006 *


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou.EdF


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I found the higher end to be the best at .006


----------

